

Boston VC vs. New York VC: It's not even close - cwan
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2010/12/14/boston-vc-vs-new-york-vc-its-not-even-close/

======
pg
"Is there a relevant metric I'm missing?"

Yes: What the numbers look like if you don't include biotech startups.

